# California Gold Alert; Better Than Burl



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2014)

Just think of all the burl you could buy if you found something like this . . .

http://www.chicoer.com/News/Local/ci_26766424/Monster-gold-nugget-unearthed-in-Butte-foothills

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 22, 2014)

Cool- i think the record in Wash is 42 lbs- 54 in Ca that is a chunk a change..........


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice....real nice.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 22, 2014)

350 Grand. Just chump change.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow!, imagine finding that. I know a couple of guys that do that for a hobby around here, they get a bit of dust, that's about it, doesn't even cover the gear they bought. I'm thinking the real gold is selling the gear, portable sluices, metal detectors, etc. especially after they see what this guy found...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I'm thinking the real gold is selling the gear, portable sluices, metal detectors, etc. especially after they see what this guy found...



Absolutely.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 23, 2014)

Good for him ! Thats an amazing find. I have a buddy that goes looking for gold a cpl times a year somewhere in the sierras . He's found a few nuggets, the biggest being about an inch long but thin . Could easily be addicting if you find a 5 lb nugget . It will probably end up as paper weight on some extremely rich dudes desk.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 23, 2014)

I used to have a buddy that was a gold bug. Biggest find he got was a big ol hunk of mercury. Looked cool in the jar- better yet there was just over 2 OZ of gold in that mercury. he usually only got dust or mini nuggets. I think back and doing the math he probably made 20 cents an hour for his time but he loved it.


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't tell the Hoffmanns about it!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> Don't tell the Hoffmanns about it!



Todd Hoffman is no threat to any other gold miners - except the ones that are fool enough to follow his incompetent lead.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 23, 2014)

That has to be typical TVbdrama... There's no way Andy has let Barney get fat, say frikkin every 5 minutes, and sent him off to Oregon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> say frikkin every 5 minutes



We haven't watched it since the first frikkin season. We just couldn't frikkin take it any more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 23, 2014)

My step father and I spent the last summer that I lived at home camping on the river and dredging gold in Nevada City, California. That would be about an hour from where this nugget was found. Easily the best summer that we ever had together. That year gold had jumped to about $850.00 an ounce and it seems like we made 10 grand before expenses, so ya, about 13 cents an hour. LOL
Then when I was in my 20's I'd hit the rivers on Sundays after the tourists had been there for a week with gold fever and were about ready to kill each other. They'd just about give you they're equipment just to get back to the cement jungle they had come from. I'd sell it and make a few bucks, but the great part was going to the exact spot where they had been dredging and using nothing but a mask, snorkel and my 6" digging bar, I'd go over all of the cracks that they had just unburied for me, lol. Granted, I never got rich either, but I'm pretty sure I had more fun than they did, I didn't have a wife and kids along.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 24, 2014)

I went to a local gem and mineral show a dozen years ago and met a guy that panned for gold. He panned the glacial till here in IL and IN and had a plastic tube about half full of gold. I got gold fever instantly! He told me how he did it and where to get a pan. I was pumped up. Then, I asked him how long it took him to get the plastic tube of gold. He said 6 yrs.!! So much for my gold fever. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

Allan that summer must have been in 1979 or 1980 right? That's when gold got on my radar. It was on the news constantly. Sounds like a fun time you had with your pa.I have always dreamed of moving to Fla and looking for wrecks right offshore.


----------



## justallan (Oct 24, 2014)

Yup, must have been 1979 and I was 14.
A bit of history on the property for you all. My father had bought the land in a blind auction kind of knowing a bit about it already. About a 100 years ago the entire river was diverted in a flume built beside the river by Chinese workers. (I've heard workers, indentured servants and slaves, I don't know) First they had to build the flume which consisted of miles of dirt work for it to sit on, then build the trusses and bridgework over draws that could not be gone around and then build the flume on that. Try to imagine a half pipe or basically a trough big enough to accommodate a small river that can grow to 20-30 foot deep during the spring thaw. That's friggin big! Next they built the dam to stop the river and divert it into the flume.
With the tools handy at the time and nothing but a walking trail all supplies were carried miles on their backs and rickshaws just to get there. I'm sure they logged their timber right there, but there is tons and tons of steel just to hold it all in place. The entire dam wall consisted of cement and stone held place with dozens of 2-3 inch rods anywhere from 20 to 100 foot long.
I do remember you could find the Chinese labor camps and even then the only thing that wasn't rotted was bottles and what I've been told were their opium pipes.
I can't say why they built there dam and flume right there, but after dredging some of it and learning from my father on how to read the river, that entire piece of property was nothing but one huge sluice box with natural traps and ripples for the gold.
Yup, I sure miss my dad and even home sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

